# Feather picking in new chicks



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

My chicks are just 10 days old and they are pecking at one of my frizzles wing feathers. They aren't aggressively pecking or hurting her, just pecking at her curly little wing feathers. Why would they be doing this? I am sure it's one if those chickens will be chickens thing. They have Kentucky if food and water. Should I not even worry?


----------



## BantamBoy88 (Apr 23, 2013)

kahiltna_flock said:


> My chicks are just 10 days old and they are pecking at one of my frizzles wing feathers. They aren't aggressively pecking or hurting her, just pecking at her curly little wing feathers. Why would they be doing this? I am sure it's one if those chickens will be chickens thing. They have Kentucky if food and water. Should I not even worry?


Don't worry usually they are trying to eat bigs or crumbs or crackles of food and it doesn't hurt at all


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

kahiltna_flock said:


> My chicks are just 10 days old and they are pecking at one of my frizzles wing feathers. They aren't aggressively pecking or hurting her, just pecking at her curly little wing feathers. Why would they be doing this? I am sure it's one if those chickens will be chickens thing. They have Kentucky if food and water. Should I not even worry?


Haha, supposed to be plenty of food and water, not Kentucky...


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

She acts like it doesn't bother her, just messing up her cute little feathers coming in.


----------

